# Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

im grunde steht meine Frage genau so schon in der Überschrift, "Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?"

Da ich bisher nur mit Kunstködern Hechte gefangen habe und noch nie mit toten Köderfisch würde mich das sehr interessieren.
Ich kann mir vorstelle das ein angeritzter Köderfisch noch weiter weg entfernte Hechte anlockt, aber wie weit in etwa?

Liebe Grüße,
Josef


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



> Ich kann mir vorstelle das ein angeritzter Köderfisch noch weiter weg entfernte Hechte anlockt, aber wie weit in etwa?


Ja das ist ein Mysterium!
Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Frage jemand beantworten kann, der nicht Esox Lucius heißt!
Da spielen sicher viele Faktoren eine Rolle, z.B. welche Art Köfi, so wird ein "Fettfisch", wie eine Makrele, oder Hering, sicherlich deutlich besser für den Hecht warnehmbar sein, als ein totes Rotauge.
Ebenso ein nach Gurke duftender Stint!
Dann wird es auch eine Rolle spielen, ob und wieviel Strömung vorhanden ist, dies nicht etwa nur im Fluss, sondern auch im "Stillwasser", weil auch dort gibt es in der Regel Strömungen(Unter- Oberströmung).
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob dir jemand eine schlüssige Antwort geben kann?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> im grunde steht meine Frage genau so schon in der Überschrift, "Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?"




Soweit wie die Geruchsstoffe im Wasser in ausreichender Menge transportiert werden, um vom Hecht noch wahrgenommen zu werden!#6

Das dürfte von vielen Faktoren abhängen und so eine allgemeingültige Antwort unmöglich machen.


----------



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Danke für deine Antwort Jürgen, ja das ist sicher nicht so leicht, aber vielleicht kann man ja schon aus Erfahrung grobe Angaben machen, wie 5m, 10m oder gar noch weiter?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Auf jeden Fall ist viel weiter möglich(durch Strömung, Drift transportierte Moleküle)!


----------



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Danke Professor Tinca, das natürlich Voraussetzung, interessant wären Erfahrungswerte, natürlich ist das auch schwer da man ja meisst nicht weiss wie weit entfernt der Hecht zuvor gestanden hat bevor er gebissen hat.


----------



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Echt, viel weiter, da brauch ich mir ja dann keine Gedanken machen, irgendwie hatte ich immer das Gefühl das so 10m schon weit wären. 

Auf die Frage kam ich weil ich oft Hechte unter Bootsstegen sehe, dort aber nicht angeln darf, bzw. nicht gerne gesehen werde. Nun wenn ich meinen Köderfisch 5 bis 10m entfernt von den Booten am Steg platziere kann ich also trotzdem auf einen Biss der Hechte unter dem Steg rechnen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort Jürgen, ja das ist sicher nicht so leicht, aber vielleicht kann man ja schon aus Erfahrung grobe Angaben machen, wie 5m, 10m oder gar noch weiter?


 


Kommt natürlich auch auf das Gewässer an.Im Fliesswasser wird der Geruch sicherlich weiter wargenommen als im Still-
wasser.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Liegt der Köderfisch am Grund oder schwebt er im Freiwasser? in einem sehr klarem Gewässer hat man auch locker Sichtweiten von 10m, sodass der Hecht den Köder auch visuell orten kann


----------



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Jürgen Breithardt, danke, ja Strömung hat es hier am Bodensee wo ich angel genug. Im grunde angel ich an einer Strömungskante die am ganzen Seeufer entlang verläuft wo ich angel. Aber beim Aalangeln Nachts hatte ich noch nie einen Hecht, ob nun weit draußen oder dicht am Ufer, kann natürlich sein da ich eine Grundmontage verwende, aber eigentlich sollten da auch ab und zu Hechte beissen.

Aalredl, bei uns am Bodensee ist das Wasser sehr klar, also ist die Chance das der Hecht den Köder sieht, vorallem wenn er schwebt natürlich größer und das macht mir Hoffnung das ich so auch mal einen Hecht der unterm Steg sitzt erwische.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Es ist ja fast nie windstill und wenn man nicht gerade extrem tief angelt gibt es immer eine Winddrift, die Gerüche transportiert.
Sonst würde sich das Anfüttern bei Friedfischen auch nicht lohnen wenn man darauf warten müsste, dass die Burschen das Futter visualisiert haben.:m


----------



## archie01 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Hallo
Auf das ihr gleich alle auf mir rumprügelt , aber ich denke die Lockwirkung tendiert gegen Null.
Der tote Köderfisch fängt fast nur , wenn er bewegt wird , oder dem Hecht direkt vor die Nase geworfen wird.Beim Zander ist das natürlich ganz anders....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## HAPE-1909 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf das ihr gleich alle auf mir rumprügelt , aber ich denke die Lockwirkung tendiert gegen Null.
> Der tote Köderfisch fängt fast nur , wenn er bewegt wird , oder dem Hecht direkt vor die Nase geworfen wird.Beim Zander ist das natürlich ganz anders....
> 
> ...




Schwachsinn!
Ich geh nur selten Spinnfischen, eher Ansitz.
Die meisten Hechte habe ich daher beim Ansitz gefangen - tot an der Pose oder auf Grund liegend.
Und die habe ich dann eben nicht direkt vor die Nase geworfen - sie lagen nämlich schon länger an dieser Stelle.

Von daher muss ich sagen,das die Aussage nicht stimmt!!!


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf das ihr gleich alle auf mir rumprügelt , aber ich denke die Lockwirkung tendiert gegen Null.
> Der tote Köderfisch fängt fast nur , wenn er bewegt wird , oder dem Hecht direkt vor die Nase geworfen wird.Beim Zander ist das natürlich ganz anders....
> 
> ...


 
auch ohne zu Prügel, bin ich auf Deine Begründung gespannt:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf das ihr gleich alle auf mir rumprügelt , aber ich denke die Lockwirkung tendiert gegen Null.
> Der tote Köderfisch fängt fast nur , wenn er bewegt wird , oder dem Hecht direkt vor die Nase geworfen wird.Beim Zander ist das natürlich ganz anders....
> 
> ...




Nönö...man kann Hechte auch anlocken wenn man mit Fischstücken anfüttert(Aale und Zander auch).


----------



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Professor Tinca, das stimmt natürlich dass das funktionieren sollte, wenn es schon bei den Weissfischen klappt.


----------



## Bobster (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Das angeln mit "toten Köderfischen" wird vollkommen 
überbewertet....gerade in der Fachpresse...und selbst unser verehrter Matze.

In 2 meter breiten, hölländischen Kanälen mage es ja noch
teilweise unterhaltsam sein, aber "einen" im Bodensee
auf Grund zu legen |uhoh:
oder mit der Pose "driften" zu lassen #d

Alles Quatsch...
wenn ich keine anderen Möglichkeiten habe


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

eigentlich sollte doch der Herr Prof. genau beantworten können, ab wann ne Tinca den Abflug machen muss
( freilich nur Lebend):m

Bobster : stimmt!
Gruß A.


----------



## Case (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf das ihr gleich alle auf mir rumprügelt , aber ich denke die Lockwirkung tendiert gegen Null.
> Der tote Köderfisch fängt fast nur , wenn er bewegt wird , oder dem Hecht direkt vor die Nase geworfen wird.



So sehe ich das auch. Der Hecht ist ein Sichträuber.

Case


----------



## Deep Down (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Frage jemand beantworten kann, der nicht Esox Lucius heißt!



Wer schickt den nun mal endlich dem User Esox lucius eine pn?
Sonst wird die Frage nie beantwortet!


----------



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



So ganz als reinen Sichträuber würde ich den Hecht nicht einordnen, er hat doch wirklich stark ausgeprägte Geruchsgrübchen zwischen der Nasenspitze und den Augen und am unter Kiefer entlang.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Echt, viel weiter, da brauch ich mir ja dann keine Gedanken machen, irgendwie hatte ich immer das Gefühl das so 10m schon weit wären.
> 
> Auf die Frage kam ich weil ich oft Hechte unter Bootsstegen sehe, dort aber nicht angeln darf, bzw. nicht gerne gesehen werde. Nun wenn ich meinen Köderfisch 5 bis 10m entfernt von den Booten am Steg platziere kann ich also trotzdem auf einen Biss der Hechte unter dem Steg rechnen?



Ich bezweifle dass ein Hecht einen unbewegten Köderfisch auf solche Distanz erkennt, es sein denn das Wasser ist sehr klar oder die Strömung treibt den Geruch direkt unter den Steg.

Ich würde den Köfi also entweder aktiv führen, oder passiv anfüttern. Eine Horde sich um das Futter balgender Rotaugen kann ein Hecht auch in 10m Entfernung nicht überhören.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Case schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Der Hecht ist ein Sichträuber.
> 
> Case



Sicher vorrangig wenn das Wasser klar ist *aber *selbstblinde Hechte können gut ernährt sein.
Das zeigt, dass andere Sinne ebensogut zur Futtersuche taugen.

Auch in sehr trübem Wasser sind die Hechte nicht abgemagert nur weil die sprichwörtliche "Hand vor Augen" nicht sehen.


----------



## Case (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sicher vorrangig wenn das Wasser klar ist *aber *selbstblinde Hechte können gut ernährt sein.
> Das zeigt, dass andere Sinne ebensogut zur Futtersuche taugen.
> 
> Auch in sehr trübem Wasser sind die Hechte nicht abgemagert nur weil die sprichwörtliche "Hand vor Augen" nicht sehen.



Seitenlinienorgan?

Case


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Case schrieb:


> Seitenlinienorgan?
> 
> Case




Nicht nur.
Allein damit würde er wohl auch zuviel Energie bei erfolglosen Jagden lassen, um den guten Ernährungszustand zu erklären.
Hechte sind Opportunisten(wie fast alle Raubtiere), die jede sich bietende Gelegenheit zur Kalorienaufnahme nutzen(müssen).
Was leigt da näher als tote Fische "einzusammeln", was mit geringstem Energieaufwand zu bewerkstelligen ist?

Man kann sie locken und auch fangen mit toten Fischen und Fischstücken.#6


----------



## Fabsibo (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Als ich die Frage gelesen habe, dachte ich auch nur max. 1m. Bei mir ist es tatsächlich so, dass ich das Ufer mit toten Köderfische abfische und wenn ein Biss kommt, dann kommt der meist in der ersten Minute nach dem Wurf. So habe ich es schon erlebt, dass der Köder 5 Minuten lang an einer Stelle stand und der nächste Wurf ging einen Meter weiter nach rechts und sofort kam der Biss. Von daher würde ich eher sagen, dass der Hecht  (auch wenn viele jetzt den Kopfschütteln) fast nur auf Bewegung reagiert und nicht auf Geruch. Genauso ist es ja oft so, dass man beim ankurbeln oder einholen einen Hechtbiss bekommt.  Ich habe auf jeden Fall die Erfahrung gemacht das ich sehr viel mehr Hechte fange, wenn ich das Ufer komplett abfische, als wenn ich 5 h an einer Stelle hocke und auf den Biss warte und hoffe das der Hecht den Fisch wittert. Das bezieht sich alles auf ca. 5 Ha große Mittelgebirgsseen ohne Strömung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Nicht mit dem Beißreflex verwechseln, der dann einsetzt wenn (die sicher geglaubte) Beute zu flüchten droht!


----------



## cyberpeter (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Auf die Frage kam ich weil ich oft Hechte unter Bootsstegen sehe, dort aber nicht angeln darf, bzw. nicht gerne gesehen werde. Nun wenn ich meinen Köderfisch 5 bis 10m entfernt von den Booten am Steg platziere kann ich also trotzdem auf einen Biss der Hechte unter dem Steg rechnen?



Fische zwar schon seit länger nicht mehr gezielt auch Hecht aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie die Gewohnheiten so stark geändert haben.

Wenn er nicht gerade ganz "ausgehungert" ist glaube ich dass die Chance sehr schlecht ist, dass er auf einen 5-10 Meter am Steg vorbeitreibenden KÖFI "anspring" was aber nicht unbedingt heißt, dass er ihn nicht gesehen oder gerochen hat.

Hechte, die unter Stegen, überhängenden Bäumen usw. Deckung gesucht haben konnte ich meist nur dann fangen, wenn ich den Köder möglist nah am Unterstand präsentiert habe.  Besonders beim toten Köderfisch an einer Pose, den ich oft in solche Unterstände hab treiben lassen, konnte man ganz gut beobachten, dass der Biß erst dann kam, als der Köfi schon fast da war wo ich den Hecht auch vermutet bzw. gesehen habe.

Ich vermute, dass sich die Hechte genau überlegen ob sie für diese Beute ihre Deckung aufgeben und wie hoch die Chance ist den dann zu "erwischen" bzw. dass wenn ihnen ein Futterfisch zu nahe kommt und sie eigentlich keinen Hunger haben sie versuchen ihr "Revier" zu verteidigen.  


Gruß Peter


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Hechte lockt nur ein lebender Köderfisch an!


----------



## vermesser (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Das angeln mit "toten Köderfischen" wird vollkommen
> überbewertet....gerade in der Fachpresse...und selbst unser verehrter Matze.
> 
> In 2 meter breiten, hölländischen Kanälen mage es ja noch
> ...





archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf das ihr gleich alle auf mir rumprügelt , aber ich denke die Lockwirkung tendiert gegen Null.
> Der tote Köderfisch fängt fast nur , wenn er bewegt wird , oder dem  Hecht direkt vor die Nase geworfen wird.Beim Zander ist das natürlich  ganz anders....
> 
> ...





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hechte lockt nur ein lebender Köderfisch an!


Oder ein bewegter toter!

Genau meine Meinung. Ein passiv angebotener toter Köderfisch ist wohl die ineffektivste gezielte Methode, um in einem See Hechte zu fangen. Sorry, aber ist so. Ich habe in meiner Anfangszeit, belesen aus der Presse, mit toten Fischen an der Pose und auf Grund geangelt...im Stillwasser gab es NIE auf den unbewegten Fisch einen Biss...erst wenn man gezuppelt hat, eingekurbelt hat oder der Fisch sonstwie rumtaumelte, gab es Bisse....ebenso im Fluss, ein toter Fisch der ruhig am Grund liegt oder im Strömungsschatten dümpelt, fängt nicht, jedenfalls keinen Hecht...höchstens Welse...treibend, gezupft oder sonst wie bewegt, sieht die Sache anders aus, dann beißen auch Hechte.

Daraus schließe ich mal messerscharf, daß Hechte primär auf einen Bewegungsreiz reagieren, was ja nicht komplett ausschließt, daß sie auch mal tote Fische sammeln...die Regel ist es aber nicht.

Um auf den Anfangspost zurückzukommen...das ein passiv rumhängender Köfi einen Hecht aus seinem 10 m entfernten Versteck lockt...nee, vorher hab ich 5 mit Kunstköder! Es sei denn, er kommt sofort nach dem Einwurf angeschossen...aber da Hechte ne lange Leitung haben...eher weniger effektiv.


----------



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Ronny danke für deine Meinung, aber bevor ich anfange den toten Köderfisch zu führen, würde ich glaube ich eher nen Kunstköder nehmen.

Das mit den Anfüttern wäre eine Idee, nur momentan sind noch kaum Weissfische unterwegs, die Hechte schon.

Was Professor Tinca schreibt stimmt schon, ich habe auch schon oft gelesen das Leute die Hechte mit Fischstücken anfüttern oder eben sie auch auf Grundmontage fangen.

Fabsibo, was Du schreibst ist nachvollziehbar, was ja auch sein kann das Hechte eher durch Zufall über den toten Köderfisch beim rumstreifen stoßen, zumindest hatte ich eben immer das Gefühl beim angeln, sonst müsste doch schon längst einer mal beim Nachtangeln gebissen haben. Ich kann mir das nur so erklären das die Hechte einfach nicht trübergestolbert sind, obwohl ich auch glaube das Hechte ganz gut riechen, nur warum hat dann bisher keiner gebissen?

Peter, danke für deinen Beitrag. Ja das klingt sehr einleuchtent, auch wenn der Hecht den Köder bemerkt heißt das noch lange nicht das er ihn auch nimmt, außer er streift eh gerade herum und hat kein festes Revier oder eben großen Hunger. Ich glaube dann werde ich es lieber mit Kunstködern probieren, welche mit Rassel, wenn der Hecht vorallem auf Bewegung anspricht dann kann ich gleich zum Kunstköder greifen und brauche keinen Köderfisch an der Pose. Außer ich angel direkt am Einstand, oder die Hechte sind sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## archie01 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hechte lockt nur ein lebender Köderfisch an!




Hallo
So deutlich wollte ich es nicht sagen , aber es entspricht genau meiner Meinung :m

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Josef87 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Vermesser, danke auch Dir für deine Erfahrung. Irgendwie hört man aber so oft das auch der tote Köderfisch passiv angeboten fängig sein soll, das ich schon glaube das da was Wahres dran ist.

Ich denke das der tote Köderfisch nur Sinn macht wenn der Hecht aktiv Jagd, oder man direkt am Einstand angeln kann. Ansonsten bietet sich der Kunstköder an mit dem man einfach Strecke machen kann und vorallem durch Rasseln und Druckwellen die Seitenlienen des Hechtes direkter ansprechen.

Wäre aber natürlich interessant die Meinung von jemanden zu hören der seine Hechte wirklich mit passiv ob Grund oder Pose angebotenen Köderfischen fängt. So wie Fabsibo schreibt ist es für mich nachvollziehbar. Also entweder man wechselt regelmäßig die Angelstelle, oder man wartet bis ein Hecht mal per zufall, weil gerade auf Streifzug auf meinen Köder stößt.

Sten danke für deine Meinung.


----------



## hager (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

So, Josef,

ich angel des öfteren mit Köderfisch(-fetzen) auf Grund auf Hecht oder andere Raubfische. Es ist in der Tat mit Sicherheit nicht die effizienteste Methode, nichts desto trotz gelingt es regelmäßig Hechte zum beißen zu bewegen. Zum Teil kommt der Biss auch erst nach mehreren Stunden Ansitz. 

Aus welcher Entfernung sich die Hechte auf die Suche machen läßt sich auch für mich nur sehr schwer einschätzen, meine Vermutung ist aber auch eher weniger als 10 Meter soweit ich die Stellplätze der Fische kenne.

Grüße


Hager


----------



## cyberpeter (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Hallo Josef,

auf einem am Grund liegenden KöFi habe ich noch nie einen Biß bekommen, wenn ein Biß kam dann beim einholen. Das kann man sich ja zu nutze machen, wenn das Gewässer nicht zu "hängerträchtig" ist.

Bei der Pose war es schon deutlich besser. Damit kann man auch größere Bereiche "absuchen". Besonders wenn die Wasseroberfläche "bewegt" ist, kann man die Bewegung mit ensprechenden Posen gut an den Köder "weitergeben" oder schlecht erreichbare Orte mit der Segelpose ansteuern.

Ob der Kunstköder in jeden Fall der bessere Köder ist, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Es gibt Stellen die sind mit einem Kunstköder und ohne Boot einfach nicht erreichbar. Dazu habe ich schon öfters Hechte mit Köfi gefangen, als ich keine Lust mehr hatte mit der Spinnrute um den See zu laufen... 

Dies hängt aber sehr stark davon ab, wie gut man die Kunstköder präsentiert - das ist vermutlich nicht so ganz meine Stärke.

Gruß Peter


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Peter
toter Köfi auf Grund funktioniert schon.
Nur würde ich das nie blind machen und auf die Lockwirkung des Geruchs ( des einzelnen) toten Fisches setzen.
Da müssen schon ein paar wesentlichere Faktoren dazu kommen- z.B. wo ist der liebe Esox.
Aber - als die Methode schlechthin würde ich das insgesamt nicht bezeichnen
Gruß A.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> So deutlich wollte ich es nicht sagen , aber es entspricht genau meiner Meinung :m
> 
> Gruß
> Archie



Du als Wallerangler weißt davon ja sicher ein Lied zu singen...:m
Gruß


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Dass der Hecht nicht auf unbewegten toten Köfi beißt ist absoluter quatsch.
Ich konnte mehrfach hechte im klaren wasser beobachten, wie sie meinem toten köfi näher kamen - sich also anpirschten- und letztendlich den köder gefressen haben. einmal sogar der gleiche hecht 2mal, der seinen unterstand verlassen hat. beim ersten mal hat er lunte gerochen, weil das vorfach zu kurz war und er den wirbel verdächtig fand. beim zweiten versuch hat er zugeschnappt! und ich habe den köder immer eine zeitlang im wasser gehabt.
Auch mit einem Köfi am Grund konnte ich schon zuschauen wie der hecht sich dem Köder genähert hat und diesen aufgelesen hat! also nichts mit nur "lebender köder" fängt!
PS Wellengang war bei dem o.g. köderfisch an der pose nicht gegeben!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Dass der Hecht nicht auf unbewegten toten Köfi beißt ist absoluter quatsch.



Tatsächlich?|bigeyes

Das hat auch niemand hier behauptet, hat wohl fast jeder hier schon mal 'nen Hecht auf unbewegten,toten Köfi gefangen....


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

dann war es wohl von dir wieder nur eine ironische bemerkung, die provokant formuliert wurde?
oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> dann war es wohl von dir wieder nur eine ironische bemerkung, die provokant formuliert wurde?
> oder verstehe ich das falsch?



Nein, passt schon, daß war durchaus ernst gemeint. Natürlich fängt toter Köderfisch immer wieder den ein oder anderen Hecht, allerdings sammelt der Hecht die nach meiner Erfahrung lediglich bei Gelegenheit ein. Von wirklicher Lockwirkung kann eigentlich nur beim lebenden Köderfisch gesprochen werden, denn nur das Verhalten eines verletzten Fisches stimuliert den Hecht dahingehend, daß er zuverlässig angelockt wird, meine Meinung.
Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, passt schon, daß war durchaus ernst gemeint. Natürlich fängt toter Köderfisch immer wieder den ein oder anderen Hecht, allerdings sammelt der Hecht die nach meiner Erfahrung lediglich bei Gelegenheit ein. Von wirklicher Lockwirkung kann eigentlich nur beim lebenden Köderfisch gesprochen werden, denn nur das Verhalten eines verletzten Fisches stimuliert den Hecht dahingehend, daß er zuverlässig angelockt wird, meine Meinung.
> Gruß


 
die ich komplett teile|wavey:
Gruß A.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

@sten: alles klar!

definitiv spielen in meinen augen auch die druckveränderung (u.a.) die von einem beutefisch ausgehen eine entscheidende rolle.


----------



## Breamhunter (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Dazu muß natürlich auch gesagt werden, daß die englischen, irischen und schottischen Hechtpäbste ihre dicken Dinger fast ausschließlich mit toten, fettigen und stinkenden Heringen oder Makrelen am Grund fangen. 
Der "alte" Hecht nimmt wahrscheinlich lieber einen 30 cm Happen vom Grund als irgendwelchen 10 cm Spritzern hinterherzujagen. 

Meinen größten Hecht in meiner Jugendzeit habe ich übrigens auf Tauwurm auf Grund gefangen. :q


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Entscheident ist ja nicht nur, wie weit Geruchs- & Geschmacksstoffe wirken, sondern auch ob ihn eine solche Wahrnehmung überhaupt dazu bewegt, sich zu bewegen und der Geruchsspur nachzugehen.

Wenn man Unterwasservideos sieht, wie sch***egal ihm manchmal herumschwimmende Weissfische sind, hab ich ernste Zweifel, dass ein stationär angebotener toter KöFi eine durchschlagende Wirkung hat.

In der Kälte, wenn der Kreislauf runtergefahren ist, ok, für mich noch vorstellbar.
Eine Leiche beim Umherziehen mal eben mitnehmen, auch gut.
Aber jetzt, wo das Leben in den Gewässern aufblüht, Weissfische laichen,... da ist ein toter KöFi ganz schön tot in seiner Wirkung.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Lockwirkung  des Köfis durch Geruchs- bzw. Geschmacksstoffe beim Hecht eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.
Habe zwar auch schon Hechte beim Nachtangeln auf Grund mit toten Köderfisch gefangen aber das ist eher die Ausnahme!
Für mich ist der Hecht in erster Linie ein "Augenräuber" und da hängt die optische Lockwirkung natürlich stark von der Trübung des Wassers ab!


----------



## inselkandidat (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Hechte in trübem Wasser müssen mit der Nase "sehen"
Der hier kam bei 20cm Sicht auf eine 20- 25 cm große Brasse die ne Weile im Auto lag:qmit Sicherheit tot...






Vielleicht ist der Geruchssinn von Hechten in sehr klarem Wasser nicht so "trainiert"?|kopfkratBlinde Menschen können oft besser hören weil sich das Gehirn darauf einstellt....


----------



## Fabsibo (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Es geht ja eig darum, ob der Hecht den Köfi riecht, nicht ob man mit totem Köderfisch überhaupt Hechte fangen kann. Früher, wenn ich für mehrere Stunde an einer Stelle saß habe ich mich über einen Hecht gefreut. Heute mit meiner aktiven Taktik mit totem Köderfisch fange ich tlw. in 4 h 4 Hechte und habe noch 4 weitere Bisse. Ich angele natürlich in Gewässern mit vielen Seerosenfeldern und Schilfgürteln, welche ich mit der Wathose von hinten überwerfe und beim Biss reinstiefel. Von daher würde ich einfach sagen, dass der Hecht durch seine Standorttreue gesucht werden muss !! So muss ich auch nicht immer überlege welche Stellen ich das nächste mal noch fischen kann, denn ich mach es an einem Tag.


----------



## Gizzmo (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Ist jetzt ein wenig Off Topic aber passt evtuell ganz gut.
Mir ist vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum ein Tröt ins Auge gestochen, in dem von einer so genannten Polen-Montage die Rede war.
Es geht im Prinzip auch um das Fischen mit totem Köderfisch, allerdings etwas ausgeklügelter als der Standart.
Um es kurz anzuschneiden, wird eine Köderfischmontage mit Seitenarm gebastelt. Am Grund wird ein Futterkorb angeboten der Weißfisch anlockt und am Seitenarm darüber ein toter Köderfisch meinetwegen mit Balsaholz oder sonstigem Auftriebskörper.
Kommt der Hecht an den Platz, verschwinden natürlich die Weißfische bis auf einen, der scheinbar noch im Futterrausch ist. 
Habe es selbst schon ein paar mal probiert und meine das es für das angeln mit passiv angebotenem Köderfisch eine echt zuverlässige Alternative darstellt.
Ist natürlich echt gemein, aber ziehlt auf das eigentliche natürliche Raub- Beuteschema ab.

greetz


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

jopp, wurde früher auch schon in diversen heften darüber berichtet. sogenannte polnische hechtfalle.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Nur das der Köderfisch bei der Originalmontage am Seitenarm lebendig ist und da quasi munter seine Kreise zieht...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Also ich habe schon wirklich sehr viele Hechte auf toten Köderfisch gefangen, vorzugsweise am Grund, zu den Zeiten, als ich noch nicht so viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war. Umso kleiner das Gewässer (Bach, kleiner Fluss), desto besser klappt das auch. Ein Hecht steht ja nicht den lieben langen Tag unter ein und demselben Seerosenblatt, sondern schwimmt auch ein wenig spazieren. Und wenn es nicht allzu tief ist und am Grund da noch Happi liegt, wird er in vielen Fällen auch dankbar zugreifen.


----------



## Gizzmo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

@ Sten Hagelvoll:
Auch hier wieder muss ich deine Aussage abwägen. Ich für meinen Teil Fische in Deutschland, wo ich mich an die Gesetzmäßigkeiten halte. Deswegen spreche ich auch ausdrücklich von der Polen Hechtfalle mit TOTEM Köderfisch. Wenn ich hier einen lebendigen aufziehen dürfte, würde ich auf so einen Trick doch gar nicht erst zurück greifen.

greetz


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Schon richtig, ich kannte die "Originalmontage" halt nur mit lebendem Köfi der dort kreiselt. Davon ab, wo is denn hier bitte der Trick? 'Ne vertüddelungsträchtige Montage? Wieso nicht einfach mit paar Klumpen Futter Weißfisch anlocken und ganz normal dort 'nen Köfi anbieten, machen doch eh die meisten! Warum soll ich mir denn da erst 'nen Futterkorb und 'ne Köfimontage am Seitenarm umständlich zamfriemeln?


----------



## Gizzmo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

*räusper.räusper*
Gutes Argument....vertüddelt hat sich zwar noch nichts bei mir, aber sicher hast Du mit Deinem Argument nicht ganz Unrecht.
Ich bin halt mit dem Futterkorb ganz punktgenau auf weite Entfernung im Gegensatz zu meinen Wurfqualitäten.
Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich wollt ja auch nur eine Alternative aufzeigen.

greetz


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Entfernung stimmt das natürlich wieder.
Cheerio!#g


----------



## Gizzmo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*

Ach was liebe ich dieses Board. Kommunikation ist alles. Leider komm ich an das Smiley zum Prosten nicht ran, aber vielen Dank. Hiermit ein Prosit zurück 

greetz


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bis auf welche Entfernung lockt ein toter Köderfisch Hechte an?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> *Also ich habe schon wirklich sehr viele Hechte auf toten Köderfisch gefangen, vorzugsweise am Grund, zu den Zeiten, als ich noch nicht so viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war. Umso kleiner das Gewässer (Bach, kleiner Fluss), desto besser klappt das auch.* Ein Hecht steht ja nicht den lieben langen Tag unter ein und demselben Seerosenblatt, sondern schwimmt auch ein wenig spazieren. Und wenn es nicht allzu tief ist und am Grund da noch Happi liegt, wird er in vielen Fällen auch dankbar zugreifen.



Das ist mMn der springende Punkt. Vom Anlocken kann vermutlich nicht wirklich die Rede sein, vielmehr kommt der Hecht mehr oder weniger zufällig des Weges und sammelt den Happen ein.

Daher erkläre ich mir auch die viel zitierte gute Wirkung des superpassiven Köfis auf Grund im Winter. Entgegen aller Theorien über besonders passive Winterhechte wird der Hecht in den Fressphasen im Gewässer umherstreifen. Dazu wird er genötigt, da es 1. weniger Unterstände gibt, aus denen der Hecht seine Beute überfallen kann und 2. die Weißfische weniger umherziehen und sich dem lauernden Hecht nähern.
Es ist also Suchen nach passiven Futterfischen angesagt, während sich der Hecht ansonsten bevorzugt beliefern lässt und auf agilere Beute angewiesen ist.

Da Hechte Nahrungsopportunisten sind, lohnt es sich v.a. im Winter tote Fische einzusammeln, da es 1. einfach mehr tote Fische gibt und diese 2. am Grund nicht so schnell vergammeln.

Bei mir im See fange ich trotz dieser Theorien trotzdem besser mit der Pose. #c

Ronny Kohlmann,
der seinen letzten Schniepel beim stationären Aalangeln mit Fetzen im Teich bei Nacht erwischte


----------

